# Serious ?? I'm getting real old



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33458425&ni...-city-high-school&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What's the big deal? A private restroom that anyone can use. We have twelve of them at my elementary school. One toilet and a lock on the door.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. What's next? Their own lunchroom and lounge? I'm sure that kid is the only one that uses the restroom in the school. Great use of tax dollars. Give him a Honeybucket outside. And teachers can't get a raise. Unbelievable.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know why this is news. They took a single hole restroom, put a lock on the door, and a unisex sign on it. Now anyone can use it, just like the "family rooms" at the walmart. It doesn't specify that only "gender confused" (whatever that means) people can use the restroom. It just might be beneficial to us "gender un-confused" folks as well. Nothing quite as awkward as having a hot chick come in to the restroom and stand at the urinal next to you.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If it's one single restroom and can be locked then no problem- I just happened to walk into on in the Twin Cities airport- it was a large airport restroom- when the woman walked by me I quickly went out and checked the outside and noticed the sign- sorry that idea where the herd can go isn't for me.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Packfish said:


> when the woman walked by me I quickly went out and checked the outside and noticed the sign- sorry that idea where the herd can go isn't for me.


 You've never been to Asia.:mrgreen: 
This is really a sign of the corruption of our time


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

South Park did a spoof on this.










If you are into that sort of thing.


----------

